# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Khác tranh trên đồng thau

## thuhanoi

Hi, chào các nhà điêu khắc lão luyện
Ngày tết rảnh rỗi thấy trên internet có clip khắc tranh trên đồng sao mà chạy giống chạy trên gỗ vậy, bác nào biết điều kiện (máy, dao ...) để có thể chạy để chạy được như vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

về nguyên tắc thao tác điêu khắc trên đồng hay gỗ như nhau thôi anh , chỉ khác nhau là vật liệu khắc nên chế độ cắt có khác nhau 1 xíu.

----gỗ mềm nên 1 path chơi ráo, thưa rộng để làm nguội phun sơn là xong


---- Đồng là kim loại nên

- phải có bước dao thô để đỡ cho ăn tinh
- Điêu khắc phải tính toán dao chứ không phải có 1 kiểu dao chơi như gỗ
- đồng thì không thể làm nguội như gỗ là can thiệp vào hoa văn được ( sẽ để lại vết ngay )do đó phay xong gần như là xong , chỉ còn có đánh bóng là hết
- dao cụ thì khác với gỗ không thể dùng dao gỗ cho đồng vì không hiệu quả , dao cụ phải cực kì chính xác vì runout là có hậu quả... ( em tự mài chứ không mua )
- Khung máy và spindle thì phải tính toán cứng cáp hơn máy cho gỗ
- điều chỉnh lại tốc độ và gia tốc.


chư biết tình huống gì tiếp em sẽ chia sẽ thêm , cụ thể hơn .... Nhưng em có 1 điều nói trước mắc công anh em giận hờn, do hiện tại việc điêu khắc cũng là việc chính nên có 1 số em chia sẽ thôi , còn 1 số thứ vẫn là bí quyết riêng không đi sâu đến tận cùng được.

----------

GORLAK, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

vụ này hỏi ông Namcnc nhanh nà

xì gòn em thấy hay xài máy này, 10 năm trước giá 2800usd , sau này lên 3200


gấu hơn thì con này


một số chỗ có con này

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

một điều nữa khi lên đến cấp độ điêu khắc kim loại là hầu hết chơi chi tiết nho nhỏ , đòi hỏi độ sắc nét và độ chính xác cao , do đó vật tư đi theo và cách lắp ráp máy bắt buộc phải chỉn chu từ ban đầu 

--- cấp chính xác cao hơn
--- lắp ráp đúng nguyên tắc đòi hỏi kiên nhẫn hơn
--- phải bỏ ra nhiều tiền hơn mới có máy ngon hehehehe

phay kim loại thì có thể máy càng nặng càng tốt , nhưng với em điều này không tối ưu trong điêu khắc , cứ xem như là 1 máy chạy tinh đi , kết cấu cứng và nhẹ nhàng là tốt đối với cái di chuyển , còn cái khung cố định thì càng cứng càng nặng là tốt.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## tranhung123456

bác Nam CNC cho xin cái cấu hình TOOL và chế dao khắc đồng thau cho AE ngâm cứu ngày tết (cho vùi đầu vào CNC bỏ chơi ngày tết)
he he he

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

phải mất khá nhiều thời gian mới khắc đồng đẹp được, chạy mô phỏng là một chuyện ngoài thực tế dao khó có được thông số đúng như khai báo trong máy, nên phải test rồi rút kinh nghiệm...có điều kiện có máy mài dao tốt như bác NAMcnc thì khỏi nói rồi
mình hâm mộ cái deckel s0 mà giá ebay cũ nát cũng cả ngàn $...hồi trước vô sài gòn tính mua con king cut 3230 bác nhất sơn nói 3200$ mà vạn sự lợi đòi 5200$, máy mài vạn sự lợi bán 800$ hàng cũng rất ổn
Mài dao khắc thì bác NAm có bài trong mục Dao cụ, mà em thấy với trình độ gà và chơi là chính thì thế này: kiếm máy nào có thể mài tròn như bút chì chỉnh được góc tầm 15 độ là ok, sau đó mài đi một nửa, rồi mài góc cắt bằng tay....khắc đồng dùng dao 0,1/0,2/0,3/0,5/1 là ok (o,1,0,2 khó đo được chính xác phải chờ kinh nghiệm thôi) nhanh nhất là mua dao khắc gỗ 15k/cái cũng dùng được

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

em có 1 kinh nghiệm khắc cốt.

---muốn biết phải học , muốn học tốn học phí 

--- đồ ngon, bổ nhưng giá phải mắc.

học thì có nhiều cách học , tầm sư học nhanh nhất , không có sư phụ thì phải tự học , học trên internet , luôn luôn cải tiến , phải đạt đỉnh và tinh tế từng cái dù chỉ là 1 động tác đơn giản nhất .


em hơn các bác vì em đã biết và dùng cái gọi là milling cnc từ năm 2004 , đã thương mại máy phay cnc nữ trang và làm khách hàng hài lòng nhất.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> phải mất khá nhiều thời gian mới khắc đồng đẹp được, chạy mô phỏng là một chuyện ngoài thực tế dao khó có được thông số đúng như khai báo trong máy, nên phải test rồi rút kinh nghiệm...có điều kiện có máy mài dao tốt như bác NAMcnc thì khỏi nói rồi
> mình hâm mộ cái deckel s0 mà giá ebay cũ nát cũng cả ngàn $...hồi trước vô sài gòn tính mua con king cut 3230 bác nhất sơn nói 3200$ mà vạn sự lợi đòi 5200$, máy mài vạn sự lợi bán 800$ hàng cũng rất ổn
> Mài dao khắc thì bác NAm có bài trong mục Dao cụ, mà em thấy với trình độ gà và chơi là chính thì thế này: kiếm máy nào có thể mài tròn như bút chì chỉnh được góc tầm 15 độ là ok, sau đó mài đi một nửa, rồi mài góc cắt bằng tay....khắc đồng dùng dao 0,1/0,2/0,3/0,5/1 là ok (o,1,0,2 khó đo được chính xác phải chờ kinh nghiệm thôi) nhanh nhất là mua dao khắc gỗ 15k/cái cũng dùng được


van su loi dau co ban kingcut ta, vạn sự lợi bán woodpecker ah, kingcut mắc là đúng roài ah, hongkong mà  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

trở lại chủ đề :


bác gì hỏi em về tool ? tool nào ? nếu chỉ là các thiết bị dụng cụ hỗ trợ cho điêu khắc thì em cố gắng mua những thứ gì là tốt nhất có thể với số tiền em có thể trả.

---như thước là mitutoyo , 2nd là quá ngon , dạo này trên cncprovn có nhiều bác hàng cực ngon mà giá quá phê.


còn dao cụ thì em mua những loại dao gì gọi là tốt nhất , hàng china phải là loại 1 ( chứ lấy đâu ra hàng Taiwan ) , còn hàng japan , AUS, israel.... nếu có khả năng là chơi luôn, 


Đỉnh nhất chắc mấy dòng này 

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...356044741.html



em chưa dùng , nhưng em thấy nó phù hợp nhất cho điêu khắc kim loại , bác nào nhập về cho anh em nè.

----------

GORLAK, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Còn dao mài thì em xin không nói ạ .

Dao của em thì đã là dao V-bit luôn rồi ạ... cái vụ này hỏi bác hoctap256 xem bác ấy có chỉ không, bác ấy xem như đỉnh nhất về mài dao rồi đó.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> trở lại chủ đề :
> 
> 
> bác gì hỏi em về tool ? tool nào ? nếu chỉ là các thiết bị dụng cụ hỗ trợ cho điêu khắc thì em cố gắng mua những thứ gì là tốt nhất có thể với số tiền em có thể trả.
> 
> ---như thước là mitutoyo , 2nd là quá ngon , dạo này trên cncprovn có nhiều bác hàng cực ngon mà giá quá phê.
> 
> 
> còn dao cụ thì em mua những loại dao gì gọi là tốt nhất , hàng china phải là loại 1 ( chứ lấy đâu ra hàng Taiwan ) , còn hàng japan , AUS, israel.... nếu có khả năng là chơi luôn, 
> ...


Trung quốc có dao weitol này, mà giá trên web là 158 tệ (khoảng 550k) mà có vẻ mũi HSS thôi 

http://world.tmall.com/item/44363530...ne=taobao_shop

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy dòng dao này toàn carbide không đó anh, Link em đưa giá tầm 8USD 1 cây. Nhưng với dòng dao này ít nhất chất lượng tốt hơn , cho tốc độ cắt cao hơn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> mấy dòng dao này toàn carbide không đó anh, Link em đưa giá tầm 8USD 1 cây. Nhưng với dòng dao này ít nhất chất lượng tốt hơn , cho tốc độ cắt cao hơn.


Carbide nó đen đen kia chứ Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

màu sáng cũng có nữa anh , nhưng em thấy càng sáng chất lượng càng tệ, thép gió cắt gỗ chịu không nổi đâu anh , dao sẽ mau mòn lắm.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoctap256

mua thanh hợp kim D4mm dài 100mm  loại cứng 55- 60 hrc  giá  dao động từ 180k - 220k  về mài thành mũi  khắc  kim loại là ngọt thịt 
không làm sao mà phải soắn quẩy theo cái hình bên trên,
chớ có ham rẻ mua loại 40k 1 thanh thì khắc lên nhôm chả xong chứ đừng nói là khắc đồng  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, thuhanoi

----------


## racing boy

> mua thanh hợp kim D4mm dài 100mm  loại cứng 55- 60 hrc  giá  dao động từ 180k - 220k  về mài thành mũi  khắc  kim loại là ngọt thịt 
> không làm sao mà phải soắn quẩy theo cái hình bên trên,
> chớ có ham rẻ mua loại 40k 1 thanh thì khắc lên nhôm chả xong chứ đừng nói là khắc đồng


 hum e nhặt dc 5 con như này gãy còn cái chuôi độ cứng 68-70 hrc , mag xuống lão kem định mài thành 5 con 3me vs  4 me nhọn khắc sắt nhưng tầm 30' ko dc 1 con , còn viên đá thì nó cứ dẹt đi ý, ko hiểu bị làm sao, ko dám mài đến con thứ 2 sợ đề gà oan , nói nhỏ ko lão nghe thấy lần sau hết mài nhờ, hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

> mua thanh hợp kim D4mm dài 100mm  loại cứng 55- 60 hrc  giá  dao động từ 180k - 220k  về mài thành mũi  khắc  kim loại là ngọt thịt 
> không làm sao mà phải soắn quẩy theo cái hình bên trên,
> chớ có ham rẻ mua loại 40k 1 thanh thì khắc lên nhôm chả xong chứ đừng nói là khắc đồng


Loại này nó như thế nào nhỉ, trên thi trường vẫn có bán à bác 256

----------


## thuhanoi

> hum e nhặt dc 5 con như này gãy còn cái chuôi độ cứng 68-70 hrc , mag xuống lão kem định mài thành 5 con 3me vs  4 me nhọn khắc sắt nhưng tầm 30' ko dc 1 con , còn viên đá thì nó cứ dẹt đi ý, ko hiểu bị làm sao, ko dám mài đến con thứ 2 sợ đề gà oan , nói nhỏ ko lão nghe thấy lần sau hết mài nhờ, hehe


Hi, phải có đá mài phù hợp chứ mài nó thành ra sửa đá  :Big Grin:   , mài dao đó dùng đá có hạt kim cương óng ánh mới được

----------

racing boy

----------


## Nam CNC

anh thuhanoi cứ ra tiệm ngũ kim nói bán thanh hợp kim tròn phi 4mm là người ta bán cho , nhưng cẩn thận người ta bán cho thanh hơp kim china đó , loại đó rất giòn , và thậm chí nó không thẳng chuẩn lắm , lấy thước đo đường kính chưa chắc tròn.

Giá 180-22K cho 1 thanh 4mm , em nghĩ là hàng tốt taiwan rồi đó, chỉ có loại tốt thì độ cứng mới chuẩn được. Nhưng em thấy dùng cán dao gãy đang xài xem ra có vẻ hợp lí hơn, mà phải đúng loại dao tốt nhé , chứ dao rẻ tiền , gãy xong vứt luôn cho nó đỡ mất thời gian , gom lại mớ bán kg cho phẻ.

----------


## lyakhuong

Anh Nam cho em hỏi khắc đồng thao với nhôm thì giữa 3 con Spindle: Makita RT0700C, Zhen Yu 800w, Zhen Yu 1500w thì dùng con nào ngon nhất dạ anh.

----------


## biết tuốt

makita soi gỗ mình chưa dùng nhưng dùng mấy con zhen yu rồi, 1500w khắc cũng được, tất nhiên công suất lớn thì lực cắt lớn hơn , nếu bạn chỉ có 3 lựa chọn đó thì dùng con 1500w đi,
không thì mua hẳn 2,2 hoặc 3,3kw

----------

lyakhuong, Nam CNC

----------


## racing boy

các cụ cho e hỏi tí là, e có một đống dao linh tinh nhưng ko biết độ cứng của nó thế nào toàn dao của các hãng trên thân dao đều có số má đầy đủ.
  ví dụ: ( WK-D4*8L*D6*50L*3F ) ,(WK-D1*R0.5*0.75L*5L*D6*50L*2F)
có những con nhìn giống nhau nhưng số má lại khác nhau . vậy trong 2 ví dụ trên cái nào thể hiện cho độ cứng và các số kí hiệu trên ý nghĩa gì ạ, thank các bác

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này thì tịt rồi chú racing , chịu khó và web hãng dao mà tra chứ trên cây dao có nói cái gì đâu  , chủ yếu là kích thước và hình dáng dao thôi.

Ví dụ WK-D1*R0.5*0.75L*5L*D6*50L*2F  , dịch ra là dao cầu 1mm, bán kính 0.5mm,thân dao 0.75mm, độ dài cắt 5mm, cán 6mm, tổng dài 50mm, dao 2 me cắt.... vậy đó còn độ cứng thì chắc phân biệt bằng màu sắc lớp mạ hay chú thích trên hộp đựng dao.


tùy theo vật liệu mà chọn dao có độ cứng khác nhau , nhưng theo kinh nghiệm của em thì độ cứng cao hơn thì giòn hơn , nhưng khả năng chịu nhiệt tốt hơn , thích hợp cho tốc độ quay cao , feed rate cao, ăn lớp mỏng tốc độ cao là ok nhất, nhưng phang vào vật liệu mềm dính dao là củ chuối luôn.

----------


## racing boy

> cái này thì tịt rồi chú racing , chịu khó và web hãng dao mà tra chứ trên cây dao có nói cái gì đâu  , chủ yếu là kích thước và hình dáng dao thôi.
> 
> Ví dụ WK-D1*R0.5*0.75L*5L*D6*50L*2F  , dịch ra là dao cầu 1mm, bán kính 0.5mm,thân dao 0.75mm, độ dài cắt 5mm, cán 6mm, tổng dài 50mm, dao 2 me cắt.... vậy đó còn độ cứng thì chắc phân biệt bằng màu sắc lớp mạ hay chú thích trên hộp đựng dao.
> 
> 
> tùy theo vật liệu mà chọn dao có độ cứng khác nhau , nhưng theo kinh nghiệm của em thì độ cứng cao hơn thì giòn hơn , nhưng khả năng chịu nhiệt tốt hơn , thích hợp cho tốc độ quay cao , feed rate cao, ăn lớp mỏng tốc độ cao là ok nhất, nhưng phang vào vật liệu mềm dính dao là củ chuối luôn.


vâng thế nó có loại màu mạ là màu đen, màu vàng , màu nâu để nguyên bản thì cái nào cứng nhất ạ, hj

----------


## Nam CNC

trời mới biết , cái màu sắc này là do hãng nó thích nó quy định chứ có tiêu chuẩn gì đâu , nhất là mấy cái hãng china , chẳng có trang web luôn thì kể như tịt luôn.

----------


## racing boy

vâng thank bác,  e có các thử nó cứng đến đâu nhưng thử xong cũng hết dùng nun, hehe

----------


## linhdt1121

Mách nhỏ bác đua xe, nếu muốn thử độ cứng bác gửi mỗi mẫu 1 con xuống nhờ cụ huyquynhbk đó, em nghe cụ ý nói chỗ cụ ý làm có máy đo.
Chúc các bác năm nới phát tài.

----------

racing boy

----------


## racing boy

> Mách nhỏ bác đua xe, nếu muốn thử độ cứng bác gửi mỗi mẫu 1 con xuống nhờ cụ huyquynhbk đó, em nghe cụ ý nói chỗ cụ ý làm có máy đo.
> Chúc các bác năm nới phát tài.


e xem cái nào cứng nhất mài con ăn con dấu sắt thui ạ, hj thank bác

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu muốn siêu cứng thì chơi dao cắt mạch in chuyên dụng 3.175mm đó , con đó siêu cứng à , nhưng cắt được sắt không thì ứ biết.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Khoa C3

Dao cứng chưa chắc chạy ngon đâu, quan trọng đi dao thế nào? Vc F S ra sao. Chạy đồ mềm như ct3 c45 dùng dao xoàng xoàng là ok rồi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoctap256

2 cụ trên dẫn dân đua xe đi xa quá .......... !

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy á ??? thôi em quay đầu xe về đây.

----------


## Ga con

> mua thanh hợp kim D4mm dài 100mm  loại cứng 55- 60 hrc  giá  dao động từ 180k - 220k  về mài thành mũi  khắc  kim loại là ngọt thịt 
> không làm sao mà phải soắn quẩy theo cái hình bên trên,
> chớ có ham rẻ mua loại 40k 1 thanh thì khắc lên nhôm chả xong chứ đừng nói là khắc đồng


E lăn tăn không biết cụ có nhầm hay đo được độ cứng của mấy cái này.

Ngày trước em làm bên công ty nhựa lớn, khá nổi tiếng. Bên phòng khuôn mẫu có thiết bị đo và e kiểm nghiệm khá đúng với lý thuyết:
- Thép hợp kim cao như SKD11 tôi tối đa cứng ~ 58 - 64HRC
- Thép gió hàng xịn max khoảng 65HRC
- Carbide đơn như WC độ cứng ~85HRC trở lên, các loại cao hơn như SiC thì không đo nổi (phải cỡ gần bằng kim cương nhân tạo, trên 90HRC). 
- Các loại carbide nhiều thành phần thì độ cứng ổn định cỡ 82-90HRC, nói chung không thấp hơn 80HRC.

Loại màu trắng của TQ là họ mua carbide cũ về nghiền với bột Mn/Ni để thiêu kết lại, nên càng qua nhiều lần tái chế chất lượng càng giảm, màu sắc càng trắng, trọng lượng riêng cũng nhỏ dần, nói chung thượng vàng hạ cám cỡ nào cũng có hết, còn độ cứng thì thấp hơn thấy rõ nhưng e không có đồ đo nên chả biết bao nhiêu, có điều chắc chắn sẽ cao hơn thép gió (phải cỡ 70HRC trở lên). Thế nên e lăn tăn chả biết bác Trường đang nói loại nào nữa.

Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng biết rõ hay không chứ ra chợ mua thanh hợp kim hay dao hợp kim thì người ta hỏi mua loại 45 độ hay 55 độ .... còn độ gì thì chịu chết .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoctap256

> E lăn tăn không biết cụ có nhầm hay đo được độ cứng của mấy cái này.
> 
> Ngày trước em làm bên công ty nhựa lớn, khá nổi tiếng. Bên phòng khuôn mẫu có thiết bị đo và e kiểm nghiệm khá đúng với lý thuyết:
> - Thép hợp kim cao như SKD11 tôi tối đa cứng ~ 58 - 64HRC
> - Thép gió hàng xịn max khoảng 65HRC
> - Carbide đơn như WC độ cứng ~85HRC trở lên, các loại cao hơn như SiC thì không đo nổi (phải cỡ gần bằng kim cương nhân tạo, trên 90HRC). 
> - Các loại carbide nhiều thành phần thì độ cứng ổn định cỡ 82-90HRC, nói chung không thấp hơn 80HRC.
> 
> Loại màu trắng của TQ là họ mua carbide cũ về nghiền với bột Mn/Ni để thiêu kết lại, nên càng qua nhiều lần tái chế chất lượng càng giảm, màu sắc càng trắng, trọng lượng riêng cũng nhỏ dần, nói chung thượng vàng hạ cám cỡ nào cũng có hết, còn độ cứng thì thấp hơn thấy rõ nhưng e không có đồ đo nên chả biết bao nhiêu, có điều chắc chắn sẽ cao hơn thép gió (phải cỡ 70HRC trở lên). Thế nên e lăn tăn chả biết bác Trường đang nói loại nào nữa.
> ...


Đồng ý với bác 
nhưng  hợp kim là hợp chất được tạo từ nhiều thành phần khác nhau 
Độ cứng càng cao giá trị sản phẩm cũng cao theo nó 
Nhưng ở đây bác cũng nên để ý răng các cán dao hợp kim của tung cẩu không thể vượt quá được 60hrc mấy con dao lởm lởm L&V chắc bác biết. 

Và cái chủ yếu em muốn nói là với cái hợp kim em chỉ các bác bên trên, là em đã làm  đang làm và vẫn làm để khắc kim loại...! 
Có nhưng con hợp kim quá cứng mà đưa vào khắc chất liệu quá dẻo thì cũng  vỡ đầu khắc đơn giản là phải lựa chọn được loại phù hợp .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> nếu muốn siêu cứng thì chơi dao cắt mạch in chuyên dụng 3.175mm đó , con đó siêu cứng à , nhưng cắt được sắt không thì ứ biết.


Ý Nam là loại này à

----------


## Nam CNC

đúng rồi anh , nhưng hình này chắc là dao china , đúng dao nhật thì dao nó cứng lắm á , nhưng biên dạng dao này nó cắt vật liệu mạch in thôi chứ phang nhôm hay đồng là gãy ngay đó, có 1 dạng dao này có biên dang cắt được em vô tình mua được người ta nói mũi mài thôi , hôm nào đi tìm lại rồi chạy thử xem nó cắt được không rồi em báo cho anh biết.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Dao này mình hay dùng để khoét nhôm mỏng <3mm để làm vỏ hộp ở những chỗ nhỏ như lỗ USB đó, chạy chậm thôi chứ nó gãy.



Nam dùng loại mũi này để khắc chưa

----------


## Nam CNC

mũi đó là mũi mài , cắt gì được anh , à anh thử cắt đá granite xem , có vẻ cái này điêu khắc được đá đó.

----------


## racing boy

> Ý Nam là loại này à


mũi này thì ác rồi, hum e khoan cả kính bằng loại này mà, hehe khoan dc 5 li thì mòn lưỡi

----------


## thuhanoi

Một số loại mũi zin nó lắp mũi cứng riêng vào thân 3.175mm - mài ra nó như thế này:


nên tận dụng không được  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

loại này là mũi khoan thôi anh , còn mũi cắt thì nó là hợp kim nguyên cây chứ không lắp ghép đâu.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> loại này là mũi khoan thôi anh , còn mũi cắt thì nó là hợp kim nguyên cây chứ không lắp ghép đâu.


Đúng là mũi khoan mạch in

----------


## racing boy

> Một số loại mũi zin nó lắp mũi cứng riêng vào thân 3.175mm - mài ra nó như thế này:
> 
> 
> nên tận dụng không được


cụ chụp bằng cái gì mà nét thế, e nhìn tưởng miếng gỗ dài cả mét cơ, hj

----------


## thuhanoi

> cụ chụp bằng cái gì mà nét thế, e nhìn tưởng miếng gỗ dài cả mét cơ, hj


Hi, cái hình đó là của mũi khoan mạch in 1ly5 cán 3ly175 đó, chụp bằng cái kính hiển vi đồ chơi của TQ đó racing boy

----------

racing boy

----------


## thuhanoi

Không tìm được dao cầu, dùng tạm dao V tự mài

KT 300x300x15mm = 12Kg

----------

anhcos, hung1706

----------


## anhcos

Hay quá, khắc sâu bao nhiêu đấy thuhanoi, stepover và mỗi pass đi bi nhiêu vậy. Mình cũng muốn khắc 1 mẫu bé tí.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hay quá, khắc sâu bao nhiêu đấy thuhanoi, stepover và mỗi pass đi bi nhiêu vậy. Mình cũng muốn khắc 1 mẫu bé tí.


Máy mình khung nhôm yếu ớt nên chạy chậm thôi sâu toàn bộ 4mm S24kpm F400, máy yếu nên phải chạy thô stepdown 1.5 stepover 1 dao cầu 3. Chạy tinh 1 pass stepover 0.1 F400

----------

anhcos, anlongan, Tuanlm

----------


## mig21

> Máy mình khung nhôm yếu ớt nên chạy chậm thôi sâu toàn bộ 4mm S24kpm F400, máy yếu nên phải chạy thô stepdown 1.5 stepover 1 dao cầu 3. Chạy tinh 1 pass stepover 0.1 F400


bác Huề chạy tinh bằng dao gì vậy

----------


## thuhanoi

Dao V đó MIG

----------

